# Advice



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hey everyone!!! :wave:

I"m thinking of adding Rabbitry to my FFA/ 4-H projects and I need some advice. I was thinking of Just starting off with one buck and one doe and going from their. Is that okay? I'm kinda leaning towards the Mini Rex's or the Lionheads. What breeds do you like? When It gets cold and starts snowing will I need to bring them inside? I have a hutch outside but It doesn't move. I know when it's extremely hot you need to put frozen water bottles in with them. When do you breed your's? I can use all the information I can get we raised rabbits back when I was two but I was so young I don't remember it anymore.All of your advice and information will be greatly appreciated. :grouphug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm leaning more towards the Lionheads now. Still advice is apreciated.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Still an arba member. And I have about 20 rabbits left. I no longer show and only breed when I have a waiting list. I have mini rex( 2 show quality young bucks avail) holland lops and lionheads. Also 1 pair of dutch. My rabbittry is in a part of my barn that is seperated so I can heat or put fans in as needed. I. Don't recommend the lionheads though. They are more maintenance. But its harder to get & keep show quality ones. So many lose their manes early-its a problem breeders are working on. Plus only certain colors are showable currently as they are having problems getting others passed. The mini rex & hollans are both very sweet as a breed and I find them nice to handle. Good luck


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I raise lionheads, and even though they need to be watched so they don't get mats, I enjoy them and all of their colors. Mine are also kept in an area of my barn. I have 8 rabbits right now, expanding next year with more litters and purchases.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I wasn't meaning I didn't like them I just think for a beginner they can be a little harder. Plus around here they can sell for over $100. Which I personally think is crazy but that's just imo. While I sell my mini rex with pedigrees that include mulitiple GC for $30. Which seems to be average. The hollands 20 and up.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I wasn't taking it that way. xD Just thought I'd put in that we raised them. We actually got them as our first rabbits. We can sell our babies from 10-15$ on average. Without pedigrees as we just raise them for fun. $100 would kill my wallet thats for sure! LOL


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well I wouldn't be showing in ARBA show. I would only be showing in 4-H shows. My 4-H leader is willing to give me one of her bucks and one of her does. They wouldn't be old enough to bred for a while but that's fine with me. I don't mind having to keep an eye on their manes or anything like that. Here It all depends on pedigrees. I know some Mini Rex's that go for 20 and some that go for 60. Alot of the pedigreed rabbits are currently going for 40-60.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We've had both Mini Rex and New Zealand. I like Mini Rex better because of their lovely fur, but the NZ seem much more naturally tame than the Mini Rex.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well speaking from experience and a first time rabbit owner, i would not go with lionhead's!!  They are a beautiful rabbit, yet high maintence. This was my first year for owning rabbit's and being a 4H leader and found that the lionhead's are alot of work and the kid's get discouraged from them due to that. My small group of kid's ranged from 9-13 yrs old and we held meeting's every week at my home for 2 hour's. It didn't help we started late in the year! All of the rabbit's were housed here so an hour was spent actually learning about the rabbit's and the other hour was spent cleaning, caring and bonding with their animal and of course play/ snack time!! As part of our teaching part we made treat stick's, house's and toy's for them along with making cage's for the rabbit's so that the kid's could take their rabbit home!! Currently we have 2 lionhead sr. doe's, 2 lionhead sr. buck's, 2 lionhead jr buck's, a rhinelander lionhead X sr buck, 2 minirex buck's, a jr california doe, a sr california buck, a large mix breed sr doe and a dutch buck! I absolutely love love love the mini rex's their temperment, fur and all around personality are just wonderful! Purebred rabbit's go for 10-15 w/o paper's 20-40 with paper's. here is a link to our facebook page that has our 4H rabbit stuff in it! http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set= ... 690&type=1 I know i can't wait for next year's fair and either can my kiddo's already have 8 kid's that want to sign up in the spring for 4H!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I'm not a first time owner and I do understand how high Mainteince Lionheads are. My 4-H teacher owns them and she lts me care for hers. Expecially when they are gone away. I'm still debating between Lionheads, Mini Rex's or some other small breed animals.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

DAD AGREED TO LET ME GET LIONHEADS!!!!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lionheads are not a recognized breed, and i don't see them being recognized for quite some time. They aren't good breeders and are very time consuming. then again minirex are pretty high maintenace as well. I have had both breeds as well as numerous others


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree somewhat that lionheads are hard breeders. We had one doe that was an okay mom. First time we bred her, she didn't get pregnant. 2nd time she didn't pluck enough hair and her babies froze. The third time she had 7 babies and 2 died. She was a good mom to the 5 that lived, and we even kept one back as a brooder and sold the doe. We gave the doe 3 chances before we sold her and only sold her because we needed cage space and wanted to keep her baby.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I understand but I also no that any breed can be a hard breeder. My mom had Californians, Flemish Giants, and others when I was about two and she finally gave up because she had little sucess. Either the girls didn't get bred, they killed the kits, or they weren't very good moms. That is why I"m making it a key thing that I'm only getting ones from very good maternal instinces and good breeders. Donna, my 4-H leader has found me a buck. I'm hoping to bring him home soon. I'm pretty sure I'm getting a doe from her too.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i"ve never had issues getting any of my Havanas or tans bred, cals either when i had them. Hollands were hell as were minirex and lionheads


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I don't know. I like the Mini Rex's and Lionheads. I'm getting a lionhead buck and doe soon. The buck I"m getting is seal point with a light grey body and darker points on his ears and feet.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I don't know. I like the Mini Rex's and Lionheads. I'm getting a lionhead buck and doe soon. The buck I"m getting is seal point with a light grey body and darker points on his ears and feet.


----------

